# canister filter for a 10g tank



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey folks

Just wondering if there is any good canister filter out there for a 10g tank? I am currently housing shrimps and rasboras in that tank. I have 2 sponge filters running but every now and then the tubing pops off, so I want to add another filter to be safe. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!! thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Smallest ones I can think of:

Marineland C-160
or Eheim 2232?
However, both of these would create quite a bit of flow in your tank. 
Have you considered a HOB or internal filter?


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm currently using an aquaclear 20 hob with a sponge on the intake tube, and 2 air driven sponges on my 10g shrimp tank. Has been working great so far, I just have it at half output.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Rena xp1/xp2(if you plan to upgrade tanks in the future). It has a flow valve and spray bar. Sure you can find a good used one on this forum. Sponge filter takes up space in a 10 gallon tank.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ng-tank-sets-x2-shrimp-n-planted-items-40770/


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Eheim 2213 is pretty good


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

if your air line tubing pops out, it means that it is getting harden. Just get cut the tubing shorter or change to a new tubing if it is not long enough. Much cheaper than a canister or HOB and shrimplets safe


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

You can always use a small zap strap or 2 as a hose clamp to secure the air line.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used Eheim 2232's, 2234's and Fluval 105's, 205's on 10 gallon tanks with excellent success on heavily planted tanks.

JMHO 😃

Stuart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I also used the 2213 with a pre-filter, it worked great with the spray bar and definitely saved room in the tank by removing the sponger filter.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks for all the advice!! I will look into the rena and eheim. Maybe if im lucky ill find a good deal on BCA =D. Thanks Charles for the info on the air tubing, i'll cut off the tip and see if it happens again.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't just cut the tip. The tip for sure will harden much faster as it was scratched to fit. Any part that are submerged in your tank will get harden too. You can feel the air line tubing and determine how much to cut off.


----------

